# Save me from this dry land! 3/31



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not working this weekend and my bride is in ATL until tomorrow night, I know the seas are not ideal but if anyone is going south and has room for one, let me know.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Diving of course.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

We have room for one Saturday Jeremy. I sent you a text. Let me know.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Got it, I'll go.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

did you brave the rain?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We waited for the rain to pass and then headed south.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Reports for today?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful dives, we're a little on the hungry side tho.  it was a awesome day for sure.


----------

